# Daniel



## Sula

Como se escribe Daniel en italiano????


----------



## Necsus

Sula said:


> Come si scrive Daniel in italiano????


Ciao, Sula. Benvenuta nel forum!
Si dice Daniele.
(ci sono le correzioni perché questo post *era* nel forum Solo Italiano)


----------



## sabrinita85

Esiste anche Daniel in italiano (con "a" tonica)


----------



## combustion

sabrinita85 said:


> Esiste anche Daniel in italiano (con "a" tonica)


 
Esiste? O e' solo un nome straniero adottato in Italia?
cecilia


----------



## sabrinita85

combustion said:


> Esiste? O e' solo un nome straniero adottato in Italia?
> cecilia


Ovviamente non è un nome italiano, ma esiste ed è usato... conosco varie persone con questo nome. 
E' uno di quei nomi tipo Raúl (pronunciato erroneamente Rául) o Jennifer...


----------



## combustion

Credo che Sula volesse sapere l'equivalente del nome in Italiano!
Tutto qua, per cui anche tu confermi che sia Daniele?
cecilia


----------



## sabrinita85

Certo, ma confermo anche che può lasciare Daniel. Non capisco quale sia il problema con questo nome.


----------



## Necsus

sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> Certo, ma confermo anche che può lasciare Daniel. Non capisco quale sia il problema con questo nome.


Mah, non so... Se è una donna a chiamarsi così, forse qualche problema potrebbe averlo..!


----------



## Noa-Spain

y un preguntina.. Ainhoa alli se usa?


----------



## Necsus

Qué es 'Ainhoa' (alli = allí ?), un nombre?


----------



## sabrinita85

Noa-Spain said:


> y un preguntina.. Ainhoa alli se usa?


No, Ainhoa no


----------



## sabrinita85

Necsus said:


> Se è una donna a chiamarsi così, forse qualche problema potrebbe averlo..!



Beh anche se si chiamasse Daniele potrebbe avere qualche problema... hehe.


----------



## Necsus

sabrinita85 said:


> Beh anche se si chiamasse Daniele potrebbe avere qualche problema... hehe.


E infatti io mi riferivo al nome in genere, non alla versione. Polemica!  
Ma che cos'è Ainhoa, il cognome?


----------



## sabrinita85

Necsus said:


> E infatti io mi riferivo al nome in genere, non alla versione. Polemica!


Ma lol, quale polemica!



> Ma che cos'è Ainhoa, il cognome?


 No, un nome!


----------



## Noa-Spain

Sí, es un nombre .


----------



## norma 126

Una pregunta ¿Daniel es femenino o masculino? En Argentina se usa como nombre masculino y Daniela femenino.


----------



## Necsus

norma 126 said:


> Una pregunta ¿Daniel es femenino o masculino? En Argentina se usa como nombre masculino y Daniela femenino.


Daniel*e* es masculino. En Italia también el femenino es Daniela.


----------



## danalto

Mi avete chiamata?


----------



## Necsus

Oh sì..! Tu sai se Daniela è un nome femminile?


----------

